# Some of my pics-- 9K photography



## kbahl21 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys, im new here so i figured id share some of my pics. Please feel free to criticize my work. I am always open to new suggestions on how to better my photography.
Thanks


----------



## K24Photography (Oct 6, 2011)

My Favorite is the green BMW, partially because of the car, mostly because of the color and reflections. I just wish those two darn people wouldn't have been there. Can't they see someone is trying to make perfection. Well done.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 6, 2011)

most of these look like touristy snaps but one did grab my attention. The one of the guy riding the motorcycle was nice. Good motion. One the car photos I would say watch your framing some are a bit tight and some you could use to pan down to prevent dead space.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 6, 2011)

tight framig is likely to do with the location. thats the bad thing about shooting cars at a show or meet type event is they tend to just look like cars in a parking lot. need to get them out by themselves. the corvette shot from above was nice. as was the bike and rat rod on the road because they are not just in a parking lot with people standing around staring at them or other cars parked a few feet away.


----------



## kbahl21 (Oct 6, 2011)

12sndsgood said:


> tight framig is likely to do with the location. thats the bad thing about shooting cars at a show or meet type event is they tend to just look like cars in a parking lot. need to get them out by themselves. the corvette shot from above was nice. as was the bike and rat rod on the road because they are not just in a parking lot with people standing around staring at them or other cars parked a few feet away.



i agree, i wish there wasnt people everywhere. most of these pictures were for big events i covered so i really had no choice. Ill post some of the private shoots later


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 6, 2011)

which one is yours?


----------



## kbahl21 (Oct 6, 2011)

this is mine, the first pics is with the winter wheels


----------



## Laura2011 (Oct 7, 2011)

What meet was this?


----------



## kbahl21 (Oct 7, 2011)

which picture are you talking about. theres a huge mix of pics from all different meets


----------



## psaracino (Oct 7, 2011)

Liked the first pic but the old Dodge Ram draws your attention away from the sweet car....lol


----------



## kbahl21 (Oct 7, 2011)

I agree. I was asked to hand in the photos to the owner of ER as soon as possible so i edited them as fast as i could and sent them in. I also had to leave for Italy 2days after the track day so i was a little rushed lol


----------



## kbahl21 (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## thierry (Dec 27, 2011)

I just creamed


----------



## kbahl21 (Dec 27, 2011)

LOL, i did a couple re-edits so here are some more pics... a few of them are re-edits of some of the pics i posted above


----------



## Dillard (Dec 27, 2011)

The helmet bothers me in the first one...I just feel its takes a little bit away from the car


----------



## kbahl21 (Dec 27, 2011)

I can see what your saying, but the only reason i kept it there was because we were on a racetrack, and its very rare to see a superleggera doing what its actually meant to do. Ive thought about editing it out too.


----------



## Dillard (Dec 27, 2011)

haha I see both sides of it. But great pictures overall! I love the orange one


----------



## matthewo (Dec 27, 2011)

do you know whos white g8 that is in the back corner.  i have a g8 and our community is pretty tightly nit.  deffently one done up like that.  was this taken on a bull run of sorts?


----------



## kbahl21 (Dec 27, 2011)

matthewo said:


> do you know whos white g8 that is in the back corner.  i have a g8 and our community is pretty tightly nit.  deffently one done up like that.  was this taken on a bull run of sorts?



Im not sure who that is and this pic was just from regular thursday night show/meet


----------



## kbahl21 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dillard said:


> haha I see both sides of it. But great pictures overall! I love the orange one


thanks!


----------



## kbahl21 (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## kbahl21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Enzo on ADV.1's


----------



## Foxx (Dec 29, 2011)

Green with envy. These cars are rediculous. I like the later edits in this thread


----------



## jake337 (Dec 29, 2011)

First set, 90's widebody M3 is beautifull!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 29, 2011)

I hate car show/ car meet photos.  Most of the time, it is not very good unless you framed it with a hot chick LOL.


----------



## kbahl21 (Dec 29, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I hate car show/ car meet photos.  Most of the time, it is not very good unless you framed it with a hot chick LOL.







LOL


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 29, 2011)

There you go LOL..

No really..  I mean sure it is a nice car.  But it is hard to get good pics because they are parked near other car, a lot of people looking at it, bad background, etc.  Most of the time when I go to one, I just shoot detail shots like the rim, emblem, brakes, interior etc.


----------



## Crollo (Dec 29, 2011)

Seems more like VGA photography then 9k photography... I was disappointed.


----------



## kbahl21 (Dec 29, 2011)

Crollo said:


> Seems more like VGA photography then 9k photography... I was disappointed.


what does that mean?


----------



## kbahl21 (Dec 29, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> There you go LOL..
> 
> No really..  I mean sure it is a nice car.  But it is hard to get good pics because they are parked near other car, a lot of people looking at it, bad background, etc.  Most of the time when I go to one, I just shoot detail shots like the rim, emblem, brakes, interior etc.



yea i hear ya... ill post some pics from the real photoshoots ive done. Alot of these are from events i was either paid to cover for a business or me just taking pics for fun


----------



## Crollo (Dec 30, 2011)

kbahl21 said:


> Crollo said:
> 
> 
> > Seems more like VGA photography then 9k photography... I was disappointed.
> ...



For example 2k and 4k refers to the horizontal resolution of full digital cinema video, I figured 9k would mean high resolution images, and it was VGA resolution images instead... VGA in resolution terms is 640x480, therefore it would seem more appropriate to name it VGA photography as the images are 640 pixels across. 


It's _sort of_ funny if you have previous videography experience...


----------



## kbahl21 (Dec 30, 2011)

its not me who is the videographer, the guy i work with is. i kind of had an idea of what VGA was but i wasnt sure if that was what u were referring too. Anyway ill post up some higher res ones too, theres no way i can do 9334x7000 though


----------



## kbahl21 (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## kbahl21 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## TMBPhotography (Jan 12, 2012)

does 9K photography refer to the number of pics you like to post? j/k


----------



## kbahl21 (Jan 12, 2012)

TMBPhotography said:


> does 9K photography refer to the number of pics you like to post? j/k


lol you should see how many pictures i actually have


----------



## PrestonS (Jan 13, 2012)

Some cool shots in there. Too many for C&C but have you ever thought about less DOF so the backgrounds are not as noticeable? Theo posts on here sometimes and I think his car work is pretty inspiring. I like the post processing video he does as well.

Four More Beautiful Cars from the John O'Quinn Estate - Blog - Theo-Graphics - Theo Civitello - Automotive, Wedding & Life Photography. Branding & Design - Houston, Texas


----------



## kbahl21 (Jan 14, 2012)

PrestonS said:


> Some cool shots in there. Too many for C&C but have you ever thought about less DOF so the backgrounds are not as noticeable? Theo posts on here sometimes and I think his car work is pretty inspiring. I like the post processing video he does as well.
> 
> Four More Beautiful Cars from the John O'Quinn*Estate - Blog - Theo-Graphics - Theo Civitello - Automotive, Wedding & Life Photography. Branding & Design - Houston, Texas


ill try it... ill post a picture up tomorrow


----------



## kbahl21 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## kbahl21 (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## bullshark (Feb 6, 2012)

Ha! I live on that street.. Great pics.. I was looking through them and I was like wow this looks REALLY familia.... HENRY'S!?! Thats a block away!


----------



## kbahl21 (Feb 6, 2012)

lol your from glen cove im assuming?
those thursday night meets where they shut down all of main street and the surrounding streets start up again on May 2nd idk if you were able to make it out there last year


----------



## bullshark (Feb 9, 2012)

kbahl21 said:


> lol your from glen cove im assuming?
> those thursday night meets where they shut down all of main street and the surrounding streets start up again on May 2nd idk if you were able to make it out there last year



Yep.. I live on Glen St.. All I gotta do is walk out my front door and I'm at the car show..  I was at a few of them last year.. I'll be there this year too, takin pictures im sure.. You live in the area?


----------



## kbahl21 (Feb 10, 2012)

bullshark said:


> kbahl21 said:
> 
> 
> > lol your from glen cove im assuming?
> ...



lol yea im from syosset.


----------



## that1guy (Feb 11, 2012)

got some great shots love the M3's! have to say the Mercedes CL on the bottom has to be my fav shot tho


----------



## jeroen (Feb 11, 2012)

Putting numbers with them would have made it a lot easier to comment...

First thought it was a police-Lambo with a light on the roof.








Cool, I got me an E30 too. Not an M3, but without all the ugly plastic on it. So it's not as fast but way better looking


----------



## kbahl21 (Feb 12, 2012)

that1guy said:


> got some great shots love the M3's! have to say the Mercedes CL on the bottom has to be my fav shot tho



lol thanks... btw its a Mercedes CLK.... i wish i had the dough for a CL lol


----------



## kbahl21 (Feb 12, 2012)

LOL

technically this would be a police lambo lol....


----------



## kbahl21 (Feb 12, 2012)

and heres a friend of mines new spyker


----------



## kbahl21 (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 25, 2012)

liking some of the more recent pics, getting better at getting the cars seperated from other cars and backgrounds.  id say watch your tag though. like in the porsche photo above with just the front half of the car, i really like that. but and i know you were kinda trying to put your logo on the door, but it just makes it look like u were trying to stick it right there with the car so everyone can see it. same goes for the second porche pic. the placement of your watermark just kinda ruins the photo. if you just moved it off to the side in one of the empty corners i think the shot would be so much better. the first one could almost be like an add for you if you adjusted the logo location.


----------



## kbahl21 (Feb 26, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> liking some of the more recent pics, getting better at getting the cars seperated from other cars and backgrounds.  id say watch your tag though. like in the porsche photo above with just the front half of the car, i really like that. but and i know you were kinda trying to put your logo on the door, but it just makes it look like u were trying to stick it right there with the car so everyone can see it. same goes for the second porche pic. the placement of your watermark just kinda ruins the photo. if you just moved it off to the side in one of the empty corners i think the shot would be so much better. the first one could almost be like an add for you if you adjusted the logo location.



thanks and yea ill definitely do that


----------



## kbahl21 (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Kamdon (Mar 11, 2012)

Omg dude!!! You just made my night. I love the cars. Your photo's are pretty good too.


----------



## Crollo (Mar 11, 2012)

kbahl21 said:


> LOL
> 
> technically this would be a police lambo lol....



What a pitiful lightbar.


----------



## kbahl21 (Mar 11, 2012)

Crollo said:


> kbahl21 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...



i agree


----------



## kbahl21 (Mar 11, 2012)

Kamdon said:


> Omg dude!!! You just made my night. I love the cars. Your photo's are pretty good too.



thanks!


----------



## kbahl21 (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Joel_W (Apr 3, 2012)

Basically, these are great snap shots of some fantastic cars. Compositions are filled with people, parts of other cars, tilt issues, DOF issues, etc.


----------

